# Bay Area meet



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

Dave and Busters meet in Milpitas 

If you guys are down to go. Can anyone else post on other Nissan forums?


----------



## placenta (Nov 26, 2002)

whoa.. i went to Dave and Busters for my friends bachelor party last year.. has this thing happened yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

I'll be down to go if I can get some directions. I live in Concord.


----------

